# Bosch HMI module installation location



## georgepucci (Oct 12, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where Bosch HMI module is installed ? I only found a Delphi Silverbox !!!

Thanks !!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

georgepucci said:


> Can anyone tell me where Bosch HMI module is installed ? I only found a Delphi Silverbox !!!
> 
> Thanks !!


I've never heard of such a thing, would you be able to explain more about it and describe it's use and/or purpose?


----------



## georgepucci (Oct 12, 2013)

Here the link of Corvette Foruns, the new Cruze has a HMI 2.5 module (MyLink) like Corvettes !! http://www.corvetteforum.com/forums...d-radio-firmware-versions.html#post1591200351


----------



## georgepucci (Oct 12, 2013)




----------

